# Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14



## GERLike (15. Juni 2013)

*Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen Pc einen Ps3 ähnlichen Controller.

Verwendung: Fifa 14 und Need for Speed
Preis: 20-25€
Verbindung mit dem Pc: 3 Meter Kabel oder Bluetooth
Tastenbelegung: Ps3 Controller

Werden die Menüs von dem Spiel automatisch angepasst, muss ich das selber machen oder geht das gar nicht? Kann ich dann auch auf einem Pc gegen Freunde spielen? 2 Monitore hätte ich.
Ich dachte an sowas: 
http://www.amazon.de/Wireless-Gamep...&qid=1371310847&sr=8-5&keywords=pc+controller
oder
PS3 Controller kabelgebunden, mit Vibration: Amazon.de: Games

Gruß

Alex


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Man soll den Original PS3 Kontroller auch am PC nutzen können, gibt dazu auch ein Tutorial.


----------



## Stueppi (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Wenns nur ein PS3 ähnlicher Controller sein soll nimm doch einen PS2 Controller + Converter. Klappt wunderbar.


----------



## addicTix (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Mit dem Programm Playstation 3 controller(Dualshcok 3 or Sixaxis) driver for windows | MotioninJoy kann man den PS3 Controller am PC nutzen


----------



## Eiche (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller weiß (Xbox 360) (B4G-00002)
Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller Wireless schwarz (Xbox 360) (B4F-00017)
Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller schwarz (Xbox 360) (S9F-00002)


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Ein guter Anfang wäre es mal die Überschrift und den Startpost zu lesen zeffer


----------



## GERLike (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

der normale Ps3 controller ist halt ein bisschen zu teuer und würde ihn nur im Notfall nehmen.


----------



## Eiche (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein guter Anfang wäre es mal die Überschrift und den Startpost zu lesen zeffer


 
habe ich doch sag mir wo der unterschied ist


----------



## turbosnake (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*



zeffer schrieb:


> habe ich doch sag mir wo der unterschied ist


 Dort sieht man nur 3 Links.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

also ich würde dir den xbox 360 controller empfehlen, damit kann man so ziemlich alles ganz problemlos zocken. einfach controller an, game starten und auf gehts


----------



## Eiche (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*



MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> also ich würde dir den xbox 360 controller empfehlen, damit kann man so ziemlich alles ganz problemlos zocken. einfach controller an, game starten und auf gehts


sag ich doch


----------



## GERLike (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

alle meine Freunde zocken mit ps3 und halt auch mit ps3 Controller. Aber wenn das mit dem Xbox controller so einfach ist, wird es ein xbox controller.

Der Controller für die Xbox (Kabellos) kostet 10€ weniger als der Xbox Controller für Pc. Dann kann ich doch einfach den normalen für Xbox nehmen und ein bluetooth Stick für 2,50€ kaufen, oder?


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*



GERLike schrieb:


> alle meine Freunde zocken mit ps3 und halt auch mit ps3 Controller. Aber wenn das mit dem Xbox controller so einfach ist, wird es ein xbox controller.
> 
> Der Controller für die Xbox (Kabellos) kostet 10€ weniger als der Xbox Controller für Pc. Dann kann ich doch einfach den normalen für Xbox nehmen und ein bluetooth Stick für 2,50€ kaufen, oder?


 

Nein, du brauchst den USB Wirless Receiver. Das ist Funk, kein Blutooth


----------



## GERLike (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Dann nehme ich den Kabelgebundenen. 3 Meter reichen (habe es abgemessen).

Bleibt noch die Frage mit dem Splitscreen...


----------



## GERLike (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Bei Fifa braucht man ja gar kein Splitscreen  Habe ich vergessen.
Also kann ich auf einen Pc gegen einen Freund spielen?


----------



## altgofur (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Splitscreen hängt vom Spiel ab. 

Ob ein Spiel mehrere Spieler an einem PC zulässt auch.  Man braucht halt nur mehr als einen Controller. 

Google hat das für Fifa 13 gefunden. Für 14 habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.


----------



## kress (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Ich hab mir 2 Controller von Speedlink geholt und kann sie auch empfehlen: SPEEDLINK / Products / Gaming Accessories / Sony® / PlayStation® 3 / Gamepads

Hab sie seit über einem Jahr und die funktionieren noch ohne Probleme. Man kann sie sogar an der Ps3 benutzen.


----------



## altgofur (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Für _meine_ Händer sind die Xbox360-Controller besser geformt. Bei meiner PS3 bekomme ich nach einigen Stunden Schmerzen von den verkrampften Händen. Das ist mir bei meiner Xbox360 und am PC mit dem Xbox360-Controller nie passiert.

_Also: die Ergonomie nicht ausser Acht lassen!_


----------



## turbosnake (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

Man sollten sich den Xbox Controller mit Kabel kaufen, beim Wireless hängt das Batteriefach im Weg rum.


----------



## GERLike (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*

ok, dann wird es ein xbox controller.


----------



## altgofur (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ps3 ähnlicher Controller für Fifa 14*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man sollten sich den Xbox Controller mit Kabel kaufen, beim Wireless hängt das Batteriefach im Weg rum.



Finde _ich_ nicht. _Mir_ hängt immer das Kabel im Weg rum oder ist zu kurz oder schmeisst irgendwas vom Tisch... 

Wo hängt denn bei Dir das Batteriefach?


----------

